# Odd spots/ bumps on rat ears and noses, help needed?



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

My rats have strange lumps, well they look more like spots on both ears and noses. One of my rat as about five tiny spots covering the outer of its ear. Also, one of them as a larger looking spot on his nose. I've tried looking on the internet for simular cases but couldnt find anything, was wondering whether anyone knows what it may be. The spots are grey in color, also, it looks as though a few of them have been scratching as they look as though they are turning into scabs.. 

I will get a few pictures tomorrow when i get home from college, i think you would have to see them to know what i mean. But if anyone could help in the mean time, it would be much appreciated! 

Thanks, 
Kim.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Odd spots/ bumps on rat ears and noses, help needed? Updated*

Update; i think that the problem may be mites. My boyfriend found something on the internet. If anyone is interested, or may have a simular problem with their rats in the future or presence, here's a link. 

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php

I belive the lumps are caused by sarcoptid mites. 

_"Mite infestation: may see a fine bran like substance on the skin and fur. In sarcoptid or sarcoptid like species crusted red or yellowish lesions may be seen on the auricle or pinna of the ear and on the nose; along with small reddish bumps to tail, genitals, and feet." _


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ear mites CANNOT be treated with Revolution, so be aware of that. Its definitely a good idea to treat your rat just in case. I would see if you can get Ivermectin


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah i've looked about that on the internet, im going to visit the vets as soon as i get money! How long will it tale for the treatment to work do you think, taking into consideration i have 6 rats to treat. 
Thanks, 
Kim.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

the ivermectin will work very fast...the adult mites should be dead within the day I would imagine  It will be such relief for your babies


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, much appreciated! ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Let us know how your babies are doing after their treatment 

Cuddles to your crew


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Went to the vets today, the vet said that she thought it was warts instead of the sarcoptic mites/ mange. I thought sarcoptic mites is different to sarcoptic mange.. :-\ But the vet refered to it as the same thing. 

Im sure its sarcoptic mites, because the lumps are appearing on the ears, nose and tails. And its seems as though its contagious. Also, the website that i visited, had a picture of a rat that had sarcoptic mites and looked very very simular to my rats. 

Anyways, the vet did give me some ivectermin, only enough for my one rat, so if it clears within a few days atleast i will have an idea that it is mites. Then i'l look at purchasing more of the vectermin for the other 5. 

Can rats have warts and are they contagious?


----------

